# Mini Rex and Winter



## memesbunnies (Sep 21, 2010)

Can a mini rex bunny stay outside during a Canadian winter ( -45 at the worst) if they have an enclosed hutch with lots of straw? Or is their coat too short to take the colder temps like other bunnies can? We are moving and are not supposed to have pets in the new house but no one will know we smuggled a little bunny in! Otherwise he would have to stay at the farm, he has cuddled his way into my Dad's heart and they enjoy each other's company but hewould have to stay outside there and we do not want him to freeze if he does not have the coat for it.


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, you read my mind! I have had many rabbits and we currently have our first mini rex and I have been wondering the same thing about winter conditions as our Rocksi seems more sensitive to temperature drops than our other breeds.


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 22, 2010)

after -10 celsius it gets too cold for them, and you NEED to bring them in, especially for a breed like a Mini Rex they dont have guard hairs like other breeds (thats why theyre so soft ) so they cant retain as much heat to keep themselves warm. honestly i dont think any breed of rabbit can stay outside all winter in canada, it just gets too cold and windy and miserable outside


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 23, 2010)

Do you have a shed, garage or barn that he could be in during the winter? It would provide more protection from the elements and be a bit warmer. A small space heater could be used on the colder days to at least keep it above freezing. 

Unless he is used to being outside, you do need to gradually get him used to living outside. Now is a good time as the temps aren't too cold, but it is getting colder so he would have time to grow a more suitable coat. You can't just move in a couple months and put him outside. 

The cage/hutch should not have any metal on the floor. I know of a rex cross who froze to his cage in the winter and not have scars on his ears and feet becasue if it. 

Personality, I would not leave a rabbit outside in a hutch that is exposed in anyway to the elements in winter. Even a shed provides protection and does help retain the heat a bit more.


----------

